

Peep Inside a Newspaper's Bustling Headquarters, Circa 1922 - samclemens
http://www.slate.com/blogs/the_vault/2014/11/21/history_of_newspapers_the_evening_star_s_offices_in_1922.html

======
snowwrestler
Looking at this, and watching Downton Abbey, I am struck by the parallels
between Internet companies today and publishing companies 100 years ago. Both
used new technology to empower and enrich young go-getters who would not have
had those opportunities under the old social order--a social order they helped
disrupt. Both were objects of high public interest; people wanted to know how
it all worked, and how they could get in on the ground floor.

Looking at the state of publishing companies today should give Internet
companies pause, or at least a reason to be humble.

